# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  جدران وكراسي وأسِرّة من الملح !!

## حبيبتي والمطر

*فندق الملح في بوليفيا: جدران وكراسي وأسِرّة من الملح !!

يُستخدم الملح بصورة أساسية لإعطاء نكهة خاصة للطعام، لكن هل تتخيلوا أن الملح يمكن أن يستخدم أيضاً في البناء؟!!
ليس تعبيراً مجازياً فهناك فندق مصنوع بالكامل من الملح في بوليفيا واسمه فندق بلايا دي سال:
الملح هو كل شئ في هذا الفندق، فالطاولة والأرضية والمقاعد وكل شئ داخل الفندق وخارجه مصنوع من الملح، حتى أنه محاط بصحراء بيضاء تحوي 10 ملايين طن من الملح!!







استخدم أصحاب الفندق الملح لصناعة مكعبات تم رصها فوق بعضها البعض لبناء الجدران, الأرضيات, الأسقف, وحتى الكراسي والطاولات والأسرة!! (تخيل أن تستلقي على سرير من الملح!!)




ويتكون الفندق العجيب من 15 غرفة نوم وغرفة طعام وغرفة معيشة، ومن الطريف في الأمر أن أصحاب الفندق يطلبون من القاطنين فيه عدم الضغط على الجدران أو أخذ الملح منها لتفادي أي انهيار!




يقع هذا الفندق في واحدة من أعجب مناطق العالم وهي منطقة سالار دي يوني والتي تحتوي على أكبر صحراء من الملح في العالم!




وما يزيد الأمر سحراً هو وجود طبقة رقيقة من الماء فوق هذا الملح، ما يعطي انعكاساً مدهشاً لكل ما حولك.

























*

----------


## (dodo)

هههههه شافو الملح كثير ... بس عندهم افكار عجيبة وحلوة 
يسلمو مطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فكرة كتير حلوه وغريبه 
انبسطت كتير بهاد الموضوع 
سبحان الله كيف طبيعة كل منطقة بتلهم الإنسان ليبدع و يبرز جماليتها بطريقة مميزة 
يسلمو اديكِ " مطر " 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*فعلا" الفكرة غريبة وملفته بنفس الوقت
والتجربة رح تكون غريبة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ابداع رائع يسلمو على الفكرة الغربية شوي

----------


## محمد العزام

افكار قد يعتبرها البعض خرافيه ولكنها موجوده في عالمنا 

فعلا ابداع ورقي في تجسيد الفكرة على ارض الواقع 


مشكورة على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*حلاوة هاي الافكار بغرابتها 
مشكور محمد و وردة على المرور*

----------


## &روان&

مممممممممممممم كتير حلو
جو رومانسي مالح ههههههه

----------

